# weather averages in Europe



## swainj (Apr 19, 2008)

What website can I go to for monthly temperature and rainfall averages for locations in Europe?


----------



## Keitht (Apr 19, 2008)

If you use the words Weather Averages Europe in a Google search it gives a number of sites for that information.  Odd that!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 19, 2008)

Swain,

Check out http://www.worldclimate.com/

Also qwikcast.com is good - here's their link for Europe Weather info

I forgot to add http://www.weatherbase.com/

Richard


----------



## swainj (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks Richard.


----------

